#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Trümmerbruch OP Schulter Einsetzen einer Titanplatte >

## buddelkiste

Am 08.10.2021 hatte ich eine OP Humerusfraktur rechte Schulter mit Einsetzen einer Titanplatte. Das war ganz schön schmerzhaft und ist es leider heute noch. Habe schon viel Physiotherapie bekommen und laut Röntgenbild ist alles gut verlaufen. Nun meine Frage. Die Platte soll drinnen bleiben. Habe aber seit Oktober vor Schmerzen noch keine Nacht durch geschlafen. Nehme Schmerzmittel. Am Tage muss ich ja einige Übungen machen. Der ganze Arm schmerzt mir und in der Nacht werden mein Ringfinger und der Mittelfinger dick. Die Schwellung an der Schulter ist etwas zurück gegangen. Ich hatte 14 Tage den Gilcrist Tag und Nacht getragen und 4 Wochen nur in der Nacht. In dieser Zeit konnte ich meine Finger fast gar nicht bewegen. Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir sagen, wie lange der Zustand noch so bleibt. Oder ob die Platte eventuell wieder entfernt werden muss. Davor habe ich bissel Angst. Weil wieder eine OP und in Coronazeiten ja nichts passiert.
Liebe Grüße und ein gesundes Neues Jahr
buddelkiste

----------


## josie

Hallo Buddelkiste!
Prinzipiell bin ich der Meinung, daß Du darüber mit dem beh.Orthopäden/Operateur sprechen mußt. Leider sind Schulterverletzungen generel sehr langwierig und ich befürchte, daß Du noch Geduld aufbringen mußt. Wurde denn in letzter Zeit mal ein Rö-Bild oder CT von der Schulter gemacht?

----------


## buddelkiste

Ja, es wäre alles okay.

----------

